# oil service



## bill0742 (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a LS s3010 utility tractor. it has a 4 cyl Mitsubishi engine. My question is. On the side of the fuel control/governor it has an oil filler plug. On the top of engine atop the rocker cover it also has oil service cap. Which one do I put the oil in, or does it matter?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bill

Normally you put engine oil in the top of the valve cover. 

Your injection pump probably requires an oil change when you change engine oil. Fairly common. If you do not have an Operator's Manual, ask your dealer about this.


----------



## bill0742 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank You for your reply. My operators manual does not mention the injection pump any where in the manual {part number52105108}. Where other than the crankcase drain plugs can the pump be drained. I thought that the oil would be supplied by the engine pump. I don’t know. My dealer said nothing about how to service the oil in the pump other then you can add the oil there. Is the oil level or quantity determined by the engine dip stick? I don’t want to mess up the pump.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I can only offer a general approach. 
I've dealt with a lot of different pump types with no or limited access to service recommendations. Some are engine lubricated, others isolated. I would usually drop engine oil and check if pump drained also. If so after engine oil fill I'd put a few ounces of oil in the pump before restart. Drain plugs on isolated pumps can be difficult and I've often opted to simply siphon, confirm quantity and refill. Of course if it has an indicator of oil level, I'd use it. Some engine lubed pumps don't have a level indicator.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Now, to answer topic question.
Using reference: http://www.tym-mitsubishi.ru/booklets/Mitsubishi SL series ServiceManual.pdf
Either "oil filler plug" will work for a fill location.
BTW, looks like you have Bosch ND-PFR4M fuel injector pump, uses about 10oz, same engine oil.


----------



## bill0742 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank you very much for your information. I pulled the crank case drain plugs and added 3 qts in the valve cover cap and 1 qt in the pump. Oil level seems to be right so thank you.


----------

